# Fish are ok, but...



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

I have this oily slime coat that appears on the top of the tank. The Filter is not agitating the water, but when it is it seems like bubbles continually form instead. The water levels are all normal... Only thing I can think of is there is a log that had some protein build up from when I was on hiatus between tanks. Anyone have any ideas?

Oh also I have new blades that should be coming in for my eheim 2236. They had told me it would run fine without the blades, but just be noisy.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Did some reading and from what I read I just need to let the water agitate and the bubbles should go away eventually.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

If it is an oily coat as you describe, it may not be bubbles. I use a surface skimmer on my tank and it gets rid of any scum on the surface. Agitating the surface just seems to move the coating to a calmer area.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

When i used to have a betta tank (2 gallons) the food i gave them combined with dust created a oily slime that when i stirred up the water broke off but did not go away, I think it could be that, but then again, that tank had no filter.....


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Surface skimmer?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Did you recently change filter media? If so, did you rinse it well?

I agree that you do need some surface agitation and water movement, but it shouldn't be "oily".

Kim


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

This seems to be a problem in some tanks, mine included. Im interested in hearing other peoples surface skimmer solutions. I would like to find an easy, cheap solution.

What I do is once or more a week place some paper towels on the top of the water surface. It doesnt remove it, but it does reduce it.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not really oily... it seems the agitation brings that down, but then I get a pile of bubbles like I am trying to make a bubble bath. The filter/media is about two weeks old.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like you just don't have enough surface agitation.

Was it doing this before you had to remove the blades from the filter?

Kim


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out Surface Skimmers Really Work under Equipment and Supplies. Right now it is mid way down on page 6. Lots of pictures and information.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Blades haven't been removed. They are just chipped. The oily layer is gone now, but their is still the bubbles. I should get new blades here soon. Using eheim ecco 2236


----------

